# Water Chiller?



## wyattneill

So I have a 9900k that I have delid'd and LM'd and my temps have of course improved, well sadly I am still hitting my thermal threshold before I am hitting the die threshold, so I wanted to ask about possible "chillers" for aquariums and or growing that people have tried. Ideal chiller would be one that I could go 0C with but of course that is a price increase so I'll base it off of price to performance and see if I could justify an expensive chiller vs working chiller. I have really only found the one that Linus Tech Tips did the video with but I feel like there would be better options and I thought this community would be the best to ask.


My setup:
Asus Maximus Formula XI
9900k
Samsung 960 Pro
16gb Corsair Vengence Pro c16 3200mhz
2080 TI Strix OC (waterblocked soon)
EKWB Supremacy
Der8auer Direct Die 9th gen (in the mail)
1600w T2


----------



## Hydroplane

You could use the Hailea fishtank chillers, 1/2 HP for $600, 1HP for $780, or 2HP for $1000. They are available on Ebay or Alibaba. You'd need the adapter fittings to G1/4" which I think performance pcs sells. There are smaller hp ratings but I'd go with minimum 1/2 HP.

The minimum temp you can set the water to on these is 4c. You could monitor the temp and dew point in your space, and make sure your water temp is slightly above that, to avoid condensation. This would gain maybe 15c below ambient in the winter and 5c in the summer, vs. ambient water. Or insulate your setup (kneaded eraser, armaflex, etc.) to run at 4c temp year round.

They can be modified to run continuously relatively easily by adding a jumper wire, and go below freezing. You'd want the R22/R407C versions, as they get ~20F colder than the R134a versions due to the lower refrigerant boiling temps. Only thing, I believe the reservoir around the evaporator may be some sort of plastic and I'm not sure if it would crack at such cold temps. Plus, you'd need a fluid other than water to go that cold (and as you could see in my other thread, I'm still figuring that one out lol) and methanol or ethanol might also degrade the plastic tank. The evaporator itself is titanium and designed to handle salt water, so no issues there.

Reports vary on the noise they generate, but probably similar to a refrigerator or AC, since it's the same technology.

You could also get the same cooling much more cheaply by disassembling a dehumidifier or window AC and building a box around the evaporator (like I did) but it will look pretty ghetto lol.

You will need a pump as well. Regular PC water cooling pumps work fine for water down to 32F. Below that, I'm still researching which ones could deal with ethanol, etc. Or which ones could pump glycol even when it's slushy or thick.


----------



## toolmaker03

the major issue with any chiller or extreme cooling is condensation, I have lost two systems to condensation myself. look into building a chill box. also remember that all A/C systems cycle and heat up over time the only way to avoid this is to have a system with a large enough heat capacity to keep the water cold and a reservoir large enough to stay cold while the A/C system is cycled off for cooling the motor down. remember these systems are not designed to run constantly. their are chiller systems that can do what you are looking for, but they range from $1000 to $4000. I like the penguin chillers personally as they make some of the best I have ever seen. 


https://www.penguinchillers.com/product/commercial-chiller/


----------



## wyattneill

I +1 both of your reps for the well thought out answers. Thank you both I'm going to look into both. I just need one to hold temps at about 0c for probably 4 hours at a time.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I'll drop this here we've been discussing the chiller 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...e-x-combined-discussion-939.html#post27860278



Jpmboy said:


> THat earlier capacity seemed high, so I did a little digging. 1hp ~ 2500BTU/H (1BTU/H ~ 0.3W) of cooling. so for example the koolance chiller is ~ 1HP and can keep the coolant on a 7980XE and 2 GPUs below 20C when under full load with the room at 22C etc (~ 575-600W on the AX1500i readout). see the pics below which I only now see "predict" the same - heck, koolance actually measured things!
> 
> A 1/10th hp chiller should hold a 250W cpu just below ambient. I use my 1/10th HP aquarium chiller to get the water down to 10C (below which Liquid metals like CLU and CLP may freeze) and do some benching or testing on 1151-level rigs, 8 cores now. The Koolance can keep an 18 core and 2 GPUs coolant below 20C... always.
> Just want folks to have realistic expectations. A 1/10hp chiller will get the temps low, but will struggle to keep the coolant below ambient.


----------



## Hydroplane

toolmaker03 said:


> the major issue with any chiller or extreme cooling is condensation, I have lost two systems to condensation myself. look into building a chill box. also remember that all A/C systems cycle and heat up over time the only way to avoid this is to have a system with a large enough heat capacity to keep the water cold and a reservoir large enough to stay cold while the A/C system is cycled off for cooling the motor down. remember these systems are not designed to run constantly. their are chiller systems that can do what you are looking for, but they range from $1000 to $4000. I like the penguin chillers personally as they make some of the best I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> https://www.penguinchillers.com/product/commercial-chiller/


I'm thinking about a chillbox too, or even a freezer. A freezer would have low enough temperature and humidity to prevent condensation. Only thing is, all the components would have to be liquid cooled by the external chiller, as the freezer couldn't handle PC heat for any duration of time. Biggest advantage would be easily swapping out motherboards and CPUs without having to re-insulate each time. Good for a test bench


----------



## toolmaker03

Hydroplane said:


> I'm thinking about a chillbox too, or even a freezer. A freezer would have low enough temperature and humidity to prevent condensation. Only thing is, all the components would have to be liquid cooled by the external chiller, as the freezer couldn't handle PC heat for any duration of time. Biggest advantage would be easily swapping out motherboards and CPUs without having to re-insulate each time. Good for a test bench



I am using a wine cooler as my chill box, but I have striped the A/C system completely out of the wine cooler. I am running chilled water into the wine cooler, the chilled water first goes through two radiators, that are inside the wine cooler. these radiators keep the inside of the wine cooler at the same temperature, as the chilled water. than the chilled water goes to the CPU, and GPU, of the PC system. to do this would require a large A/C style system, to be able to handle a high end gaming PC system. I am using a large TEC style system, to chill my water for my PC.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Might just look into a little fridg and use common duct work and a insulated dampener to control the air flow 
Throw some beer in it for a two and one chiller


----------



## toolmaker03

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Might just look into a little fridg and use common duct work and a insulated dampener to control the air flow
> Throw some beer in it for a two and one chiller



https://www.amazon.com/d/Home-Air-C...-Mount-Conditioner-SRCOOL7KRM/B01AAAY9R4?th=1


even that is a little harder than one would think, as a well sealed case is needed for it to work without creating condensation. plus the air going to and from the case needs to recirculate. the hot side air also needs to be vented out of the house. I did this with my old mining system, lots of fun.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
No room for beer in that one


----------



## Hydroplane

toolmaker03 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/d/Home-Air-C...-Mount-Conditioner-SRCOOL7KRM/B01AAAY9R4?th=1
> 
> 
> even that is a little harder than one would think, as a well sealed case is needed for it to work without creating condensation. plus the air going to and from the case needs to recirculate. the hot side air also needs to be vented out of the house. I did this with my old mining system, lots of fun.


That tripp lite unit is a real bargain


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep not bad might come in handy if the ac ever goes out 75lb. shipping though 
Office depot showed one a lot more than amazon showed though for the 1400w one 650. verses nearly 800. locally.


----------



## domrockt

look out ebay or your local used market,!
i own an Hailea 300 and bought it used for 200€ it is on the weaker end of the cooling spektrum BUT it cools down my water to 8-12C.
With that my 2080ti reaches a max temp of 28C and my I7 8086K @ 5400MHz in the 60C range on Max usage.

i have a rel Humidity of 40-60% and 20C roomtemp and have no problems whatsoever with my 8C watertemp.


----------



## wyattneill

Yes I have absolutely no issue with used goods so this is a very good way of doing so.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I'll probably end up going the cold air route since salt water fish can't live in coolant and salt water is no good for liquid loops


----------



## domrockt

toolmaker03 said:


> Hydroplane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about a chillbox too, or even a freezer. A freezer would have low enough temperature and humidity to prevent condensation. Only thing is, all the components would have to be liquid cooled by the external chiller, as the freezer couldn't handle PC heat for any duration of time. Biggest advantage would be easily swapping out motherboards and CPUs without having to re-insulate each time. Good for a test bench /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a wine cooler as my chill box, but I have striped the A/C system completely out of the wine cooler. I am running chilled water into the wine cooler, the chilled water first goes through two radiators, that are inside the wine cooler. these radiators keep the inside of the wine cooler at the same temperature, as the chilled water. than the chilled water goes to the CPU, and GPU, of the PC system. to do this would require a large A/C style system, to be able to handle a high end gaming PC system. I am using a large TEC style system, to chill my water for my PC.
Click to expand...


Could you Post some pics of your Setup, pls ?


----------



## toolmaker03

I am not that internet savvy, I do have a build log with lots of pic's of the build, and the first post has a list of the parts used. 


https://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1651377-full-system-tec-cooling-9.html


----------

